# Question on banding babies?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi again another question came to mind...as ppl who know me i always handfeed my chicks.therefore i know you should band aprox by 10 days old max
but which is better/safer open or close bands to use i'm thinking of starting to band my babies i sell? and where do i buy them from in ottawa,canada?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know where you would get them but closed bands are better. Open bands tend to get caught on things and cause more issues then they're worth.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so closed band it is...now i just need to find out where to get them?
anybody know where to get them ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can get bands from the National Cockatiel Society http://www.cockatiels.org/breeders/ncs-leg-bands.htm NCS covers the US, Canada and Puerto Rico so there aren't any location problems. You have to be a member to get the bands though.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You can also get them from the AACC (Avicultural Advancement Council of Canada) but again you have to be a member to order bands. http://www.aacc.ca/index.html

Or you may be able to order bands through local bird clubs online as well


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

is anyone here members of either ncs or aacc? what is the costs of being a member for both places,which is better to join?just looking for some input on which way to go ?
thank you all for your help in this matter


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone here also know how to become a bigger breeder and what steps do you need to take as in licenses and such...etc.
right now i have 2 breeding pairs and am looking to expand so what do i do from here
legally and professionally..
thank you all for your input on this too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would do a search for your area (here in the US we would search for the laws in our state) and see what they require such as licensure.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It costs $20/year to join NCS. I don't know about the other organization.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all for answering that question now 
what about optimal age for banding by.
i heard 10 days was the max due to waiting any longer the feet 
may be too big to fit band size.
i checked at ncs and the bands costs 50/19$ reg size bands plus 20$ for membership fees
do i need reg size or large size for a cockatiel?which size is best?

on another note I'm  waiting for an email back from aac about membership fees and bands costs there.
will update that as soon as i find out the answer to that question too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I believe ten days is ideal to band babies...but I don't know about band size.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok just got email back from aacc on their bands,its 6$ for 10 bands plus 3$ delivery cost plus if you join now the remainder of the year is pro rated at 10$ or...
pay 6$ for 10 bands pls 3$ delivery cost plus this year and next year for 35$ for the cost of next yrs membership and remainder of this yr included in that 35$ fee

otherwise you could buy stainless steel bands but they cost 5.50$ each individual band plus the 3$ delivery and 35$ membership fee for remainder of this yr and next yrs membership fees
as for the size i found out cockatiels chicks are size n at aacc...thought i would pass this along to others.there address to order bands from aacc is "www.aacc.ca "

and thankyou for the age you would apply the bands at


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so with all the research i've done on banding babies now,and costs of bands at 2 different companies aacc and ncs.
i will definately be banding mine for sure
i will be now be banding each of my 2013 babies i hand feed once i get the bands i will be ordering.
i will update on how it goes then ,which will be real soon as i got two breeding pairs on the go.
thank you to all that help me along the way...if you need more info on banding please feel free to ask questions on that.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi mitch2006. I am in Barrie. I have just been doing the same research. I am also going to go through the aacc. I can't wait to start banding my babies. I hope to start the 2013.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty Debbie for sharing you'll be banding also,
I think its a great idea to do cause if any of your customers or family and friends lose any of these babies it could be traced back to you and you can call the current owner telling them you/humane society/ospca ,etc. found their bird and where it can be picked up at,provided you know where the current owners info is on that bird if they update you regularly with that info which the new owners should be instructed to do at the time of re homing of your babies.kind of like your version of micro chipping the babies/birds.a real sense of id to this bird/baby.so updated info/record keeping is needed by the new owner/breeder...
thats part of why i made this decision to band my babies...also to id my aviary on my babies for years to come.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i also feel as an after thought if you plan on banding your babies to all breeders out there...for your babies safety and life.
DO NOT band a baby and place it back in with a unbanded parent bird(s) as the parents will see the band AS A FOREIGN OBJECT and could KILL the baby trying to get it off,or they could amputate the babies leg(s) trying to get it off them.only band babies which are being replaced with parent birds that are both banded or if you will be housing/caring and handfeeding the babies yourself.which no harm will come to these babies then
in these situations .


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

after throughly reading aacc website they recommend banding babies by 7 days old aprox/preferably as its easier to slip band on foot.i thought i would share this news with you all who want to band their babies.


----------

